# Tractor show, Elkmont, Alabama Nov. 6, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Nov 6 
Location: Alabama
Alabama Farm Heritage Museum & Park Tractor & Engine Show - Elkmont. Billy Knight, PO Box 445, Elkmont, AL 35620, 256-233-6075 .


----------

